# Abalos se va a Colombia con la jovencita rubia del restaurante.



## Vanatico (14 Dic 2021)

Ya no esta con su 3ª esposa.Suma y sigue.


----------



## Gonzalor (14 Dic 2021)

La debe hacer reír... además de traer material para empolvarse la nariz sin pasar por los controles


----------



## paketazo (14 Dic 2021)

Es forero fijo...


----------



## Vanatico (14 Dic 2021)

Verles a Koldo y a el corriendo por un parque detras del nuevo retoño tiene que ser la polla.


----------



## .Kaikus (14 Dic 2021)

*Una princesa portuguesa rubia, da mucho juego !!!.

PD- Todo depende del numero de maletas.*


----------



## antonio estrada (14 Dic 2021)

Que tenga una querida no es ni opinable, mientras no se la mantengamos entre todo, que es lo que todos nos tememos.

El tema de los pasaportes lo controlo bastante bien. Ábalos pudo tener un pasaporte diplomático mientras fue ministro, siendo ex-ministro, ya no.



https://www.boe.es/buscar/pdf/2008/BOE-A-2008-11576-consolidado.pdf



Por tanto, lo que lo que le han podido hacer es, por razones supuestas de seguridad, darle entrada a España por un acceso VIP. Esto se lo harían a un cantante o un futbolista, para no montar un follón en la aduana. La entrada por un acceso VIP no exime de las formalidades aduaneras, solo que en privado.

Hay más gente que tiene pasaportes diplomáticos, por ejemplo, me consta que Julio Iglesias viajaba con pasaporte diplomático y, supongo, que Rafael Nadal, por ejemplo, también lo tendrá.


----------



## Dan Daly (14 Dic 2021)

Típico político español del siglo XXI.

En otras épocas era todo más discreto y ordenado.


----------



## octopodiforme (14 Dic 2021)

Tiene que aprovechar lo que pueda, antes de la abolición.


----------



## Dr. Oldman (14 Dic 2021)

tiene pinta de que le gusta mas la cocaína que a un tonto un lápiz.


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (14 Dic 2021)

Joder, si que debe lamer bien los sables la diosa nórdica esa.

Puto gordinflón, la dolce vita con el dinero de todos los españoles.


----------



## Tae-suk (14 Dic 2021)

Bueno, ya no es ministro, y además fue uno de los 'damnificados' por su jefe el psicópata, y eso que son amigos. Bueno, o lo eran. Si a eso le añadimos que le gusta la buena vida, las chatis jovencitas y el polvo de talco, poco hay que añadir. A estas alturas de la película, ¿para qué va a disimular? Lo raro es que haya tardado tanto. Seguro que él mismo piensa: "joder, por qué no me habré ido yo antes!"


----------



## Ardafilo (14 Dic 2021)




----------



## TercioVascongado (14 Dic 2021)

Putas de narco everywhere


----------



## Vanatico (14 Dic 2021)

Cristina Segui dice que Koldo y Abalos conocen Sudamerica como la palma de su mano.



@abalosmeco
, vas evolucionando. Por lo menos ya no te traes a bolivianas de tus viajes de negocietes turbios en Hispanoamérica. Esta es mucho más joven que Andy, la que se lamentaba por la plazita de Rojas Clemente de Vlc de tu poca higiene. ¿Es está mayor de edad, viejo verde?


----------



## Th89 (14 Dic 2021)

Joder con Torrente, supongo que por no abrir la boca le han dado carta blanca para que haga lo que quiera.

Si te descuidas a la rubita le pagan con fondos reservados.


----------



## BogadeAriete (14 Dic 2021)

Otro que se va a hacer business a Bolivarialandia, como ZetaPerro.
Por cierto, muy mona, pero culocarpeta la ramera. Espero que trague


----------



## hortera (14 Dic 2021)

K disfrute k poco le queda a esa polla vieja


----------



## Tyler·Durden (14 Dic 2021)

Es cliente de la susodicha.


----------



## Bill Boss ❤️ (14 Dic 2021)

Hay cosas que nunca cambiarán. Como especie, seguimos siendo poco más que chimpancés aventajados, cuyo escalafón socioeconómico por cierto se rige por un código peligrosamente parecido al nuestro.

Bill.


----------



## arrestado en casa (14 Dic 2021)

Hace bien! El ya ha pasado la barrera del cagamiento de alma, y tiene dinero de sobra para poder mantener la ficción


----------



## PORRON (14 Dic 2021)

ABALOS PRESIDENTE


----------



## Roberto Malone (14 Dic 2021)

No es novedad. El socialismo español es exactamente eso desde el principio.


----------



## TIESTO4EVER (14 Dic 2021)

PORRON dijo:


> ABALOS PRESIDENTE



Y Froilán rey.


----------



## Fargo (14 Dic 2021)

La ha retirado de EJERCER, ahora le va a salir más caro.


----------



## Chortina Premium (14 Dic 2021)

Esa es la que ofertaba en la web cagadas y meadas en el petxo?


----------



## zirick (14 Dic 2021)

Típica sobrina de gordo-viejo mafioso con pasta


----------



## PORRON (14 Dic 2021)

TIESTO4EVER dijo:


> Y Froilán rey.



LA DUPLA PERFECTA


----------



## kicorv (14 Dic 2021)

Qué gordo me cae el mafioso pureta este de mierda…


----------



## Baltasar G thang (14 Dic 2021)

narcoestado de manual


----------



## 917 (14 Dic 2021)

Esto no es politica, sino mierda.

La cague quien la cague.


----------



## 917 (14 Dic 2021)

Las redes sociales han enmierdado la política. Todo vale.


----------



## Play_91 (14 Dic 2021)

Será una prostituta que le ha visto buen partido y se lo ha echado de novio.
Si eres rico eso es muy fácil de que pase ya que son caza fortunas a tope.


----------



## Pagaaloslistoscontudinero (14 Dic 2021)

Billetera gana a galán, jajajajajaja.


----------



## vanderwilde (14 Dic 2021)




----------



## Kamui (14 Dic 2021)

Si te soy franco, cuando representas a un Gobierno que va de "feminista", haciendo de ese movimiento una pata fundamental de tu discurso, debes como poco estar abierto a las críticas si terminas haciendo lo contrario.


----------



## CuervoDrogado (14 Dic 2021)

que bien vive Torrente , putillas, coca, sin trabajar y viajecitos


----------



## River in the street (14 Dic 2021)

El empoderamiento de la mujer de hoy, se finiquita cuando te contrata Abalos de secretaria


----------



## GonX (14 Dic 2021)

TIESTO4EVER dijo:


> Y Froilán rey.



Y Torrente ministro de interior.


----------



## quehablerafapaypal (14 Dic 2021)

está viviendo el sueño, putos mindundis


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (14 Dic 2021)

Con lo que se ha llevado por las mascarillas y lo que nos roba, se puede pagar a esa y a la que quiera.


----------



## ElHombreSinNombre (14 Dic 2021)

No habría nada malo en nada de esto si no fuera porque este cerdo tironucable está entre los que quieren prohibir las putas (cosa imposible por cierto, y todos ellos lo saben bien) y juzgarnos al resto por vivir nuestra libertad.


----------



## Siffredi (14 Dic 2021)

Ha evolucionado: de puntero redomado a sugar daddy...


----------



## Vanatico (14 Dic 2021)

Que un tio de 60 que ha tenido tres esposas acabe liado y tirandose a una veinteañera tiene su miga,inconscientemete todos sonreimos con complicidad.
Que este metido ahi el Koldo es porque hay pasta de por medio.
Colombia...Venezuela...Plus Ultra....Delcy.....


----------



## Matriarca (14 Dic 2021)

VOX o DERROICIÓN dijo:


> Joder, si que debe lamer bien los sables la diosa nórdica esa.
> 
> Puto gordinflón, la dolce vita con el dinero de todos los españoles.



no es nordica es una rubia portuguesa dorada.


----------



## Matriarca (14 Dic 2021)

Vanatico dijo:


> Que un tio de 60 que ha tenido tres esposas acabe liado y tirandose a una veinteañera tiene su miga,inconscientemete todos sonreimos con complicidad.
> Que este metido ahi el Koldo es porque hay pasta de por medio.
> Colombia...Venezuela...Plus Ultra....Delcy.....



que tu hija tuviese que hacer ese trabajo de limpiar a un viejaco putero derroido no creo que sea complicidad.
luego aqui todos hablando de querer tener hijos, con esa moral. 
esa chavala tendrá millones de movidas mentales, aparte de fuerte necesidad economica para eso. podria ser su abuelo y esta para el arrastre.


----------



## elbaranda (14 Dic 2021)

Va a hacer una visita a Delcy la fea, que tiene la merca


----------



## Gotthard (14 Dic 2021)

Matriarca dijo:


> que tu hija tuviese que hacer ese trabajo de limpiar a un viejaco putero derroido no creo que sea complicidad.
> luego aqui todos hablando de querer tener hijos, con esa moral.
> esa chavala tendrá millones de movidas mentales, aparte de fuerte necesidad economica para eso. podria ser su abuelo y esta para el arrastre.



¿En serio? Porque yo en la universidad conocia tias de buena familia que no les faltaba de nada pero que se follaban sexagenarios forradisimos para darse caprichazos o directamente prestaban servicio en los puticlubs de lujo. La que se mete a escort es porque le gusta el dinero fácil mas que a un tonto un lápiz.


----------



## V. R. N (14 Dic 2021)

Fargo dijo:


> La ha retirado de EJERCER, ahora le va a salir más caro.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 869663



Venga ya.... ¿es esta en serio?


----------



## Manero empaque (14 Dic 2021)

Ábalos me recuerda mucho a este personaje de serie de ficción española, muy buena por cierto, la recomiendo encarecidamente, sobre todo la tercera temporada. Parece como si estuviera hecha pensando en él. Javier Cámara está sublime.


----------



## Remero consentido (14 Dic 2021)

kicorv dijo:


> Qué gordo me cae el mafioso pureta este de mierda…




Abalos es lo más parecido a que un chulo-putas sea ministro, se parece mucho, mucho, mucho...
Pero claro, el presidente doctor, su suegro tiene una sauna guei... Es el nivel sosialista


----------



## dcisneros (14 Dic 2021)

Ábalos el picha brava


----------



## EnergiaLibre (14 Dic 2021)

que si tié putas


----------



## FranMen (14 Dic 2021)

El que no pueda que se joda


----------



## 010 (14 Dic 2021)

Victoria 680726959, princesa portuguesa, busco hombres maduros. | Slumi


Soy Victoria, vuestra princesa portuguesa, que busco cita con hombres maduros o al menos más mayores que yo para satisfacer todos mis deseos y toda...




www.slumi.com





Buena muchacha se ha echado el mariconazo


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (14 Dic 2021)

Fargo dijo:


> La ha retirado de EJERCER, ahora le va a salir más caro.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 869663



¿Está confirmado esto?

¿Cuantos nos cobra a los contribuyentes por chuparsela, ahí al menos sabremos cuanto sale de los Presupuestos para este servicio por el que nuestros compatriotas votan, el que se la chupe a ese?


----------



## CharlesBPayaso (14 Dic 2021)

Pero y al putero del Ábalos ya le importará tres cojones lo que digan de él?
Si ya no es ministro de nada, cobrará a fin de mes la morterada que le toque y como si le cantan la traviata.


----------



## Felson (14 Dic 2021)

La rubía, esta vez sí, era de dos botes: el que va relleno de tinte y el que va relleno de lo que sea, que para eso le dejan pasar. Menudo gordinflancas que está hecho esa piltrafa humana en todos los sentidos (físicos, morales y éticos).


----------



## Taxis. (14 Dic 2021)

Pensar que semejante personaje, hasta hace poco tiempo, formaba parte del Gobierno pone los pelos de punta... 

¡Qué nivel!


----------



## CommiePig (14 Dic 2021)

el socialismo (al menos en Españita) es mentir, robar, encocarse y follar putas..


EYA


----------



## CommiePig (14 Dic 2021)

Taxis. dijo:


> Pensar que ese personaje, hasta hace poco tiempo, formaba parte del Gobierno pone los pelos de punta...
> 
> ¡Qué nivel!



igual en el fondo, es de los menos malos


----------



## Taxis. (14 Dic 2021)

CommiePig dijo:


> el socialismo (al menos en Españita) es mentir, robar, encocarse y follar putas..
> 
> 
> EYA



Antes en España el socialismo no era así..., esto constata su absoluta decadencia.


----------



## Esse est deus (15 Dic 2021)

Taxis. dijo:


> Pensar que semejante personaje, hasta hace poco tiempo, formaba parte del Gobierno pone los pelos de punta...
> 
> ¡Qué nivel!



Y lo que queda es peor y más hipócrita


----------



## XRL (15 Dic 2021)

tiene 62 años,le echaba muchos menos,como 50 o asi


----------



## Teofrasto (15 Dic 2021)

XRL dijo:


> tiene 62 años,le echaba muchos menos,como 50 o asi



Abalos tiene nietos


----------



## XRL (15 Dic 2021)

Teofrasto dijo:


> Abalos tiene nietos



vaya vidorra se tiene que haber pegado el tio


----------



## XRL (15 Dic 2021)

Matriarca dijo:


> que tu hija tuviese que hacer ese trabajo de limpiar a un viejaco putero derroido no creo que sea complicidad.
> luego aqui todos hablando de querer tener hijos, con esa moral.
> esa chavala tendrá millones de movidas mentales, aparte de fuerte necesidad economica para eso. podria ser su abuelo y esta para el arrastre.



si lo hace es porque es puta,como la mayoría,fin del hilo


----------



## XRL (15 Dic 2021)

*José Luis Ábalos: su tercera mujer y su suegro, colocados en una fundación creada por él*









José Luis Ábalos: su tercera mujer y su suegro, colocados en una fundación creada por él


El ex ministro José Luis Ábalos fue la semana pasada protagonista muy a su pesar por la polémica sobre sus motivos de la salida del Gobierno. El ex dirigente socialista ha arrastrado con él a su mujer, Carolina Perles, señalada como enchufada por su condición de esposa del que fuera hombre...



informalia.eleconomista.es





pero así no va solo la política,si no cualquier empresa en españa,igual que las relaciones

empresa paco o funcis,en cualquier lado hay enchufes

acabo de ver que era vecino mio: José Luis Ábalos siempre vivió en la misma casa de la Avenida de la Constitución de Valencia, en un edificio sin ascensor. Hoy, la pareja tiene una casa en la urbanización _Más Camarena_ de Bétera, cerca de la costa mediterránea. Y otra en Madrid, donde residen habitualmente de lunes a viernes. xD


----------



## Insurgent (15 Dic 2021)

En Expaña nunca pasa nada según la oficialidad.


----------



## TIESTO4EVER (15 Dic 2021)

Taxis. dijo:


> Antes en España el socialismo no era así..., esto constata su absoluta decadencia.




Siempre fue así, lo que pasa es que no lo sabías.

Después de tres veces que ha gobernado el PSOE, y todo ha sido un absoluto desastre, para la cuarta sus votantes ya no podrán decir que fueron engañados por su partido.


----------



## Jorgito Rafael (15 Dic 2021)

El PSOE, putas, coca, de todo hay en ese partido.

Y los pringaos currelas votandole y las femicharos jajajajaja

Como os habeis cargado España los memocratas macho, que suerte tuvisteis con Franco que practicamente fue una hermanita de la caridad, se lleno de traidores y maricones el Movimiento.

De aquellos polvos, estos lodos.


----------



## Drogoprofe (15 Dic 2021)

Dep riñones


----------



## fredesvindo (15 Dic 2021)

No se que tiene las américas que toda la izquierda termina alli.


----------



## h2o ras (15 Dic 2021)

Putas y coca de PSOE de toda la vida...


----------



## coronavirus2020 (15 Dic 2021)

Felson dijo:


> La rubía, esta vez sí, era de dos botes: el que va relleno de tinte y el que va relleno de lo que sea, que para eso le dejan pasar. Menudo gordinflancas que está hecho esa piltrafa humana en todos los sentidos (físicos, morales y éticos).



Exacto, rubia dicen


----------



## V. R. N (15 Dic 2021)

Taxis. dijo:


> Pensar que semejante personaje, hasta hace poco tiempo, formaba parte del Gobierno pone los pelos de punta...
> 
> ¡Qué nivel!



Pero sigue siendo político, sanguijuela estatal. 
Que vergüenza de todo, la gente no se alza contra nada..... un tío que no se va a lugares más "románticos".... no se.... Praga, Florencia..... no.... se va a COLOMBIA y VENEZUELA, eso canta como su sobaco y su polla vieja...y oye aqui nadie da la voz de alarma coño. 
Vivimos un puto régimen comunista no hay más


----------



## derepen (15 Dic 2021)




----------



## palodearia (15 Dic 2021)

Vaya recuerdos de los congresos en Colombia donde muchos yankis se pillaban directamente el "pack sobrinita", por el cual pasaban por Bogotá, donde al llegar del avión les esperaba su "sobrinita" en el aeropuerto para pillar el vuelo a donde fuera el congreso para pasar 1 semanita "poniéndose al día y enseñándoles la ciudad" . Las típicas fiestas de inicio de congreso eran un descojone, con los tipos presentándote a la escort con las más variopintas escusas. Todavía me acuerdo de una vez diciéndome la mujer de mi jefe "oye, esas chicas visten un poco como putas, ¿no?" 

Y como no todos pillan ese pack tan caro o tan dedicado... si estás en el lobby del hotel a las 23.00-24.00 ves un desfile de señoritas dignas de catálogo de lencería, yendo a que las recojan sus "taxistas" . ¡Ay que ver qué bien se les da ligar a los guiris eh, será el acento!!


----------



## SR.KARL MARX (15 Dic 2021)

Seguro que se quieren UN MONTON


----------



## Votante=Gilipollas (15 Dic 2021)

Vanatico dijo:


> Ya no esta con su 3ª esposa.Suma y sigue.



Y bien que hace.


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (26 Ago 2022)




----------



## UNGERN (26 Ago 2022)

GonX dijo:


> Y Torrente ministro de interior.




De igualdad.


----------



## el ejpertoc (26 Ago 2022)

derepen dijo:


>



Y por qué el malo es el que paga y no la que recibe el dinero?


----------



## Perro marroquí (26 Ago 2022)

Luego decís que los Marroquíes son unos máquinas por follarse Chonis de barrio . Abalos un auténtico alfa Español , 62 años , os roba a todos los Españoles y se lo gasta en putas chortinas en toda vuestra cara de gilipollas , para terminar de cagarse en vuestra boca os dice que es feminista .


----------

